

The Rip-offs and Making Our Original Game - jmduke
http://asherv.com/threes/threemails/

======
eigenbom
"It's a mix of feelings, we're still thrilled by all the love for Threes. But
it has me wanting to never make a small beautiful thing again." \- Threes dev
Greg Wohlwend on Twitter (@aeiowu)

I liked 2048 and its offspring, but it's a shame that this sort of rapid
cloning can discourage talented game designers from working on great little
games like this.

------
JohnTHaller
This is a great article. And it does highlight some of the reasons why I enjoy
both 2048 and Threes. I bought Threes on Android the day it was released and
started playing with 2048 a few days later. Threes is great when you want to
really sit and plan out a game, thinking a few moves ahead. 2048 is more for
quick semi-brainless fun with the patterns and numbers. It requires less
mental focus, which is why people keep making one-offs to keep it fresh. I
packaged up the original 2048 as a portable app over at PortableApps.com using
node-webkit and am doing an update to it tomorrow. I wish I could package and
sell a portable version of Threes on PortableApps.com as well so more people
could enjoy it.

------
conception
This is a great article. Thanks for the post. I'll be sharing it around.

